# معاي اسئله في digital modulation



## سفير العمر (16 مايو 2010)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم يا مهندسووون[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] معاي بعض الاسئله في مجال [/FONT]digital modulation [FONT=&quot] واتمني المساعده [/FONT]​ :85:​ [FONT=&quot]السؤال الاول:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]عندما نتحدث عن [/FONT]Rolloff[FONT=&quot] ويش نقصد فيه هل هي مرحلة تشغيل الفلتير او كيف ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وويش الفرق ما بينها وبين [/FONT]cutoff[FONT=&quot] ؟

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]انا استخدمت برنامج [/FONT]micro-cap [FONT=&quot] علشان ارسم [/FONT]active filter [FONT=&quot] من 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]النوع [/FONT]butterworth low pass






[FONT=&quot]فيوم عملت [/FONT]analysis [FONT=&quot] وبعدين [/FONT]AC​






[FONT=&quot]الحين وين [/FONT]cutoff [FONT=&quot]ووين [/FONT]rolloff [FONT=&quot] ؟[/FONT]​




[FONT=&quot]هذي الصوره اتوضح بعض الاشياء بس ما فهمت منها شيئ الحين ويش يعن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ي[/FONT]DB[FONT=&quot] ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ما قدرت اربط نتائج هذي الصوره بلجراف إلي طلعلي من خلال برنامج [/FONT]micro – cap [FONT=&quot] ؟[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]ويش يعني [/FONT]low pass [FONT=&quot] ؟ [/FONT]​ ​




وهذي اسئلتي خلصت وانتظر الاجابه يعطيكم الصحه ولعافيه 
الله لا يهنكم ​


----------



## العبادي_079 (16 مايو 2010)

*تحية طيبة وبعد ,,

أخوي الRoll Off وهي تعبر عن عدد الPole الموجوده في الفلتر المستخدم وبصوره اوضح عدد الRC Circuit 

كل RC Circuit تسمى Pole في دوائر الفلاتر المستخدمة في الاتصالات و حيث أن كل Pole يعطيى ميل في 

الفلتر مقدارة 20db / decade يعني اذا قمنا بوضع اكثر من Pole يزيد الRoll Off مثلا ً اذا كان عدد الPole 

2 يصبح الRoll off = 2 X20 =40 *, طبعا ً أخوي موضوع الفلاتر كبير ولها عدد من الطرق لتوصلها مع 

بعضعها البعض وأفضلها ال butter-worth وكلما زاد ال Roll off زاد جوده الفلتر الموجود لديك لانه الفلتر 

المثالي يكون حاد ولاكن لايوجد شي مثالي في الدنيا ولاكن نقترب منه فكلما زدنا ال Pole زاد ال roll off اي ميل 

الفلتر والPole هي أقطاب الفلتر وهي التي تكون عندها معادله الفلتر في المقام يساو للصفر طبعا ً هذا الكلام كله 

موجود بمادة التحكم الالي , طبعا ً أخوي في بعض الحالات نهتم بان يكون الفلتر حاد لتفادي حدوث تداخل بين الاشارات 

الاخرى ,,,


اما cutoff هو التردد الذي ينقص به مقدار الPower الى النصف او يقل بمقدار 3db للاشارة العابرة لهذا الفلتر 

وتردد cutoff يكون لقيمتين في حالة الBand pass filter وينتج لدينا الBW أو النطاق الترددي والناتج عن 

طرح قيمتي الترددات . أخوي هذه صور لتصل لك الفكرة بشكل أفضل , وأي استفسار احنا جاهزين باذن الله 









*

*
أخوي وهذه صورة توضح التغير في Rolloff ولاكن في ال octive




*


----------



## عماد الكبير (16 مايو 2010)

لقد اجابك العبادى باحسن الاجابات ولعللك فهمت وشكرا للعبادى على مشاركته الرائعة


----------



## العبادي_079 (16 مايو 2010)

عماد الكبير قال:


> لقد اجابك العبادى باحسن الاجابات ولعللك فهمت وشكرا للعبادى على مشاركته الرائعة



*عفوا ً , أخوي عماد والله يعطيك العافية على ملف الخاص بشركة hp وهو أكثر من رائع*


----------



## abd_alkaraim (16 مايو 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## سفير العمر (17 مايو 2010)

والله ما قصرت 
كفيت ووفيت 
خليني اذاكر بعض الاشياء وقرا كلامك كلمه كلمه إذا صادفتني اي مشكله اعرفك ما بتقصر وبتساعندي


----------



## العبادي_079 (17 مايو 2010)

سفير العمر قال:


> والله ما قصرت
> كفيت ووفيت
> خليني اذاكر بعض الاشياء وقرا كلامك كلمه كلمه إذا صادفتني اي مشكله اعرفك ما بتقصر وبتساعندي



*العفو حبيبي , ونحن هنا كلنا لنتعلم وناخذ خبرات بعضنا البعض , وأي شي أن شاء الله نحن في الخدمة *


----------



## سفير العمر (18 مايو 2010)

[FONT=&quot]اهلين [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الله شباب ما قصرت يعطيكم الصحه ولعافيه ما اعرف بصراحه كيف اشكركم عسى يارب يكون هذا في ميزان حسناتكم وتكون صدقه جااااريه 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الحين هناك في ثلاث انواع من السيركيت [/FONT]​ RCو LCو VCVS وsallen key​ [FONT=&quot]اتوقع بان كلامي صحيح ؟[/FONT]
اريد اعرف ويش ميزت كل سيركيت ؟
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]انا لحد الحين فهمت ويش يعني [/FONT]rolloff [FONT=&quot] و [/FONT]cutoff [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]في الصوره الثاني ما عرفت كيف اطلع [/FONT]rolloff [FONT=&quot] و [/FONT]cutoff [FONT=&quot] ؟ :87::18:
[/FONT]







اعتذر وجود خطأ مطبعي علي كلمة الورل اوف ( اكتشفتها متأخره ما اتوقع في داعي اطلع الصوره وصلحها مره ثانيه ورفعها مره ثانيه مشوار طووويل :86: )
اقصد الرول اوف rolloff :59:



[FONT=&quot]جربت استخدم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Chebyshev filter [/FONT][FONT=&quot] وطلع معاي بعض الموجات :75:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ripple 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الحين ويش هو مقدار [/FONT]phase-shift [FONT=&quot] علي كل فلتر فدرجه بنسبه [/FONT]cutoff frequency [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Butterworth filter[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Chebyshev filter[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الحين ويش العلاقه ما بين [/FONT][FONT=&quot]phase-shift [/FONT][FONT=&quot] و [/FONT][FONT=&quot]frequency [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] تعرف كيف اقدر ازيد من [/FONT][FONT=&quot]poles [/FONT][FONT=&quot] في هذا البرنامج ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تعرف برنامج ثاني غير هذا يكون افضل في الرسم وافضل في النتائج ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هذا معقد عقدلي حياتي ههههههههههههههههههه[/FONT]
:19: فريق الانقاذ ههههههه:20:
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## سفير العمر (18 مايو 2010)

الحمدلله حصلت علي برنامج احسن عن هذا البرنامج *micro-cap*
بالف مره وبصراحه فيه شرح ولحين جالس ادرس وبخبركم إذا معاي اسئله احتمال كبير اني بلغي الاسئله إلي فوق إذا حسيت ان بعض الاشياء اتوضحت معاي وبنزل اسئله اصعب :-D


----------

